# Pics of my Dub



## xxrockyhorrorsxx (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey guys.
Was at the BFs parents house..got bored..and decided to take a few shots of the dub. Tell me what you think.


----------



## 1_slow_mk3 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Pics of my Dub (xxrockyhorrorsxx)*

Like the first one alot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XchesapeakebaysidegliX (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Pics of my Dub (xxrockyhorrorsxx)*

your camera is bangin hot kid.
beetle + my bucket soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jerseyjim0 (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: Pics of my Dub (XchesapeakebaysidegliX)*

where is the car


----------



## xxrockyhorrorsxx (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Pics of my Dub (jerseyjim0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jerseyjim0* »_where is the car









It's nothing impressive, but if you insist..here's a few more shots..


----------



## PowerRob5000 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Pics of my Dub (xxrockyhorrorsxx)*

cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Pics of my Dub (PowerRob5000)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I like the cap-less wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Pics of my Dub (xxrockyhorrorsxx)*

I love when I see water beading... makes me feel warm and fuzzy


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: Pics of my Dub (Hufeisen)*

Great pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikeg317 (Nov 14, 2007)

What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## xxrockyhorrorsxx (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (mikeg317)*

It's an 8.2 MP Cannon Power shot...or some **** like that. It's an awesome camera... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xxrockyhorrorsxx (Jun 27, 2006)

took some new shots


----------



## xxrockyhorrorsxx (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (xxrockyhorrorsxx)*


























I'm in the process of re-painting my engine cover. That's what's done so far..I'll post more pics later.


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my Dub (xxrockyhorrorsxx)*

i like the turn signals http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good looking car


----------



## anothermk4 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Pics of my Dub (jazzcat2001)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xxrockyhorrorsxx (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Pics of my Dub (anothermk4)*


----------



## xxrockyhorrorsxx (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Pics of my Dub (xxrockyhorrorsxx)*

Finally finished my engine cover again...it matches my rear view now!!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my Dub (xxrockyhorrorsxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxrockyhorrorsxx* »_Finally finished my engine cover again...it matches my rear view now!!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

i like the steering wheel shot a lot!


----------



## xxrockyhorrorsxx (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_i like the steering wheel shot a lot! 

thank you thank you, you are far too kind.


----------



## richardbachman (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Pics of my Dub (xxrockyhorrorsxx)*

Engine cover looks very cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Pics of my Dub (richardbachman)*

great pics and i like the engine cover. fantastic to see people doing stuff differently
stay at it


----------



## XchesapeakebaysidegliX (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Pics of my Dub (xxrockyhorrorsxx)*

second time around better than first....clean and simple is where its at girlie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

